# WOC Digi Pops



## Nicque (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone thinking about getting these lipsticks. I'm interested in a few, but nervous about how they will look on a WOC.


----------



## Notorious19 (Jul 10, 2010)

They have them out at the Nordstroms and I swatched on both my hand and lips and I wasn't a fan. Only thing I want is Boys Go Crazy dazzleglass...now that was amazing!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 10, 2010)

^i agree! boys go crazy is proabably the only thing i would get...if i get it.


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone.  So I went into Nordstrom today n checked out this collection.  I must say the lipsticks are not bad.  They have glitter, but go on smooth n sheer.  Anyway my favorites in the Lipsticks are Wham n Snazzy.  I sooooo love Snazzy.  It reminds me of the Lustreglass Little VI.  

In the Dazzleglass, I like Spanking Rich n the coral color.  "Boys Go Crazy" remind me a lot of the Superglass "Fab Frenzy", they are very similar. I suggest u save for Dare to Wear "Ban This".


----------



## Cocosmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone.  So I went into Nordstrom today n checked out this collection.  I must say the lipsticks are not bad.  They have glitter, but go on smooth n sheer.  Anyway my favorites in the Lipsticks are Wham n Snazzy.  I sooooo love Snazzy.  It reminds me of the Lustreglass Little VI.  

In the Dazzleglass, I like Spanking Rich n the coral color.  "Boys Go Crazy" remind me a lot of the Superglass "Fab Frenzy", they are very similar. I suggest u save for Dare to Wear "Ban This".


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jul 12, 2010)

Went to Nordstroms and tried some of these shades. I'm loving 3 of them so far. Although they are very glittery, the application is smooth and lasts for hours without needing a touch up. Can't wait til July 16th to buy.

Went back to pick up Hellraiser. This l/s looks nice when paired with Vino lipliner. Love it!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi-Falutin' didn't do it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wayyyy too sheer for my tastes (super duper pigmented lips)


----------



## L281173 (Jul 14, 2010)

I wasn't impressed by the collection at all.  I can't wait for the Dare to Ware Collection coming out at the end of July.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going to buy 2 or 3 of these mid next week. I'll post some swatches of them in case anyone was interested on how they would look on darker skin.

They seem to be selling out very quickly and I did not pre-sale, so we'll see what's left next week.

I will def be buying boys go crazy DG.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2010)

I really like these.  I got:

*Dazzle Lipsticks*
Baby's On Fire
Wham
Infused with Glam
Liquid Lurex
Naughty You
Snazzy
Troublemaker
Hot Sass

*Dazzleglasses*
Spankin Rich
Glamour OD

Baby's On Fire - some people say this isn't a wow enough red but I'm a little bit scared of red lips so this one is nice for me.

Hot Sass - I love the color but it may be a little bit too light for me.  I'm a little bit unsure of this one.

Liquid Lurex - This looks more pink on me than I thought it would.  The color is very unusual and hard to describe.  If I put on 2 coats of this, it looks very silvery.  I prefer one coat for me.  I really like this one though.  Definately a standout!

Boys Go Crazy - I didn't get this one but I still have it on my mind.  It looked really pretty but I don't do well with purple lip colors sometimes.  I wish I had tried it on my lips to be sure.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocosmith* 

 
_














Hey everyone.  So I went into Nordstrom today n checked out this collection.  I must say the lipsticks are not bad.  They have glitter, but go on smooth n sheer.  Anyway my favorites in the Lipsticks are Wham n Snazzy.  I sooooo love Snazzy.  It reminds me of the Lustreglass Little VI.  

In the Dazzleglass, I like Spanking Rich n the coral color.  "Boys Go Crazy" remind me a lot of the Superglass "Fab Frenzy", they are very similar. I suggest u save for Dare to Wear "Ban This"._

 
Great suggestions! I got Wham and Snazzy.

BGC was sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I still want it, so if I can't get any Nordie's to ship, I'll just have to use evilbay.

I'm going back to the counter to decide on Baby's On Fire, Troublemaker and Infused With Glam.

I love the way Hellraiser looks in swatches, but I think if I use it, it will be too frosty. I like Liquid Lurex too but I can wait until that comes out with Felines to make a final decision.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay, I'm in love with the DGs from this collection...most of them.  I got:

Boys Go Crazy--My new love!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spanking Rich
Glamour OD
Fabulous Fun--So pretty and I think as close to Ms Fizz as I will ever get.
You Got the Look

I have not received any of the lipsticks but, Baby's On Fire is on the way.  I will wait until the collection hits next week at MAC to check out more of the colors but, I for sure will be picking up Troublemaker!


----------

